# Galveston surf fishing?



## Just.fish90 (Jan 28, 2012)

I want to try to surf fish more this year what would be the the best beach to fish at? going after reds. Would San Luis Pass be my best option because this is where i always end up?


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

Just.fish90. I would recommend rolling down to the Surfside North jetties and fish the rocks and or even the Galveston jetties (south groin) casting at both locations into the surf line just in front of the outside breakers. If you can time things around the last few hours before sundown on a high slack tide during September - October, your odds of scoring large redfish is pretty high! The surf zone at Jamaica beach and westward to San Luis pass can score reds and large specks when water conditions are on a clearing trend. San Luis pass is a great area and the rip rap near the bridge, at high slack tide can score some decent stringers. The only drawback is the fishing pressure throughout the Galveston metro complex. That's why I mention making the roll to surfside and fishing the area from an area called "The Octagon" (half mile north of the Surfside North Jetties) all the way up to the jetty rocks. 

Any of the Galveston rock groin jetties are prime spots as well. Just need to roll along and find one that isn't packed up with the best spots taken on the end. Try to find a spot where you have a low rock for the land. Need to maybe walk each jetty to find the best setup to land fish and if you can't find that rock, don't be afraid of working down off the rocks and onto the sand for the land. 61st jetty is a prime jetty setup during the redfish run.

Further south is Sargent Beach. On the south end is a cut that runs up into the eastern side of Matagorda Bay. This area is prime for excellent fishing....sure it's a bit of a drive but if you have the time and plan on fishing 2 days straight, this is where I would roll periodically. To the North of Galveston, you have High Island and many hit that scene with a kayak and score tons of large redfish when the Gulf is calm. Also the Boliver pass area is worth a check and don't forget to fish the inside Galveston Jetties, up close the Coast Guard Station Galveston.....a lot of huge blackdrum, redfish and during those hot summer nights, some decent sized specks are known to cruise up tight against the rocks. Fishing the rocks, I would be tempted to float a live mullet suspended under a popping cork after the sun goes down....no lights needed and or fan cast a Mirrolure black M52R working it slowly and bumping it to let those rattles make a little noise.


----------



## saltH2O pheen (Apr 14, 2008)

San Luis Pass can be outstanding at times, or so I've read . . . . many many reports. I always end up at the far opposite end - High Island

High Island, I've heard, does not have any sandbars. Don't know about SLP


----------

